# Remembering Dixie 5 years later.



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

It's been 5 years since Dixie had to be put down from foaling complications.







She was so sweet and gentle. Dixie was Bonnie's half sister, even though she wasn't mine, I still miss her so much, Dixie was a joy to be around and help look after. These pics are posted with permission of course.

Dixie.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

So sorry, such a pretty girl.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks she was super sweet too.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I remember when she died - complications from foaling if I remember correctly...

ETA - Duh...you said that - I didn't read your whole post...I'm having an off day...


----------

